# Will my stand be OK?



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I got a free sturdy piece of furniture made with what might be MDF or tightly compressed particle board. That being said there is nothing in the center as seen in the following photo,


















My grandfather and I added 4 brackets one to each corner.

Am I being paranoid or do I have cause to worry?

My tank is a 15gal tall and may have 2" of Fluval stratum,


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

It may sag after sometime. I would be more comfortable if the it was made with plywood. just my opinion...


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

That is particle board not MDF, is less less dense... If it gets wet it will swell and reduce the integrity. I had a 10g tank on a shelf of the same stuff, the water bloated the crap out of it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That stand will FAIL if it ever gets wet. Yes it's only 15 gallons, but that will weigh roughly 150 lbs when full. Now imagine if it gets wet, soaks up water & weakens. Now have a 150lb person climb on top of it and stand there. Would you trust it then???

Particle board is sawdust and glue. If the veneer is already ripped, you now have a place for the water to easily enter and destroy the stand from the inside.

Recommend you pull out your brackets, go on Craigslist and find a plywood shelf or cabinet for free and toss this one. You'll sleep better.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Your only other Option would be get a piece of ply wood and screw it to the top, lightly sand the entire thing ( 800grit just to rough the surface ) , spray paint it and then seal it with varathane or a clear coat. Krylon makes some good paint.

But I would still suggest real wood aswell.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

The top part is not ripped. That is the strip closest to the floor. 

I will probably get the cheapest board of real wood. I don't have anywhere to use spray paint sadly.

I'd do the Craigslist thing but ohhhhh no. We might get bed bugs. My mother has an irrational fear.

I will take pictures of a dresser we have and see what you guys figure. Worst case I can make this our designated phone table. I wouldn't toss this peice.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Quick question, could this stand hold 5gallons of water? If I can put 5gallons in then I can toss my Danios in and it won't be planted so less in and out of the water.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

I wouldn't chance it. You could always build something real cheap out of real wood and it will still look very nice.


But to answer your question, it will hold. But there will be bending of the top piece eventually. And as a 5g wont be sitting on either vertical edge, probably will go bad sooner then later.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I sat on a partical board dresser that was near new and just kind of leaned on it and it let go from the sides BOOM top sagging and resting on the top drawer. 

If at all possible try and find something more appropriate or build a DIY for cheap

It's cheap insurance but just my .2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

My tank budget is $0 until summer I will setup on my dresser that I just remember has held a 5 gallon in the past. -.- My mind is all over the place these past couple weeks. ><


----------

